

Should You Use Bootstrap or Foundation? - Brajeshwar
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/use-bootstrap-or-foundation

======
Glyptodon
I've ended up using Bootstrap because numerous 3rd party things work with
Bootstrap out of the box and don't always play nicely with Foundation.

I had wanted to use Foundation originally, but encountering similar but,
slightly different, (though resolvable) hassles integrating it when lots of
those things had out of the box integration with Bootstrap changed my mind.

~~~
madchicken74
For me it's the same: I use Bootstrap because I find it easy to theme and it's
more supported. But I prefer Foundation grid system...

------
edoceo
No purecss?

